
Show HN: AnnounceKit – Announce updates and news to your users - eknkc
https://announcekit.app
======
eknkc
Hi! I'm one of those who made AnnounceKit.

We have a couple of SaaS services. We'd have users ask if the services are
actively developed, if we would abandon them etc. I guess a lot of people got
bitten by things disappearing under their feet. Decided that having an easily
accessible changelog / news section shows activity. Also makes it easier for
users to keep up with new features etc. So we launched AnnounceKit.

I'd love to hear any criticism, ideas about the landing page and the service
itself.

